# First molt (before and after)



## Baby-Bird (Jul 16, 2013)

Hi, I have been thinking about the first molt a lot. I have a few questions to ask and I want trustworthy answers so thought here would be suitable  
Firstly, when cockatiels go through their first molt, do they change patterns/colours? 
Mine is cinnamon pied (I think...) and wondering if that will change (hoping not :/)

My other question is do the feathers actually look or feel different? 

If anyone has before and after photos I would be interested in seeing them 

Thanks so much for answers, I am new to bird owning!


----------



## cknauf (Aug 27, 2012)

Males will change their pattern. Male pearls lose their pearls (although this can take several molts), and males of all other mutations save for pied will get a clear head. So your cinnamon pied will stay the same.

The new feathers can look darker, but that's just because the older feathers have become faded.


----------



## kmclaassen (Jan 17, 2013)

Here are a couple of before and after pics of my Tiel. I have had him for almost a year and he has had I believe 2 molts. This can give you kind of an idea on how some of them can change when they molt.


----------



## Fredandiris (Nov 27, 2012)

Young cinnamons start with pink beaks and I think that darkens to a light gray with age. Their feet may also darken, but will remain a pinkish color. 

Also, I'm not sure if this applies to pied (I have no experience with pieds but I LOVE the mutation), but males will lose the barring under their tails after their first molt.


----------



## Vickitiel (Oct 10, 2012)

kmclaassen said:


> Here are a couple of before and after pics of my Tiel. I have had him for almost a year and he has had I believe 2 molts. This can give you kind of an idea on how some of them can change when they molt.


Wow! He was a gorgeous baby and now he's a handsome lad! Stunning!


----------



## catalinadee (Jan 1, 2011)

Yeah he should stay almost the same  they just look new and snazzy!


----------



## Jay Dako (May 21, 2021)

Does White-face pearl changes its color when it start to molt?


----------



## Luka the tiel (Apr 28, 2021)

cknauf said:


> Males will change their pattern. Male pearls lose their pearls (although this can take several molts), and males of all other mutations save for pied will get a clear head. So your cinnamon pied will stay the same.
> 
> The new feathers can look darker, but that's just because the older feathers have become faded.


Does a normal grey split to pied male get more pied feathers? My tiel has a few pied feathers (tickmarks) on the back of his crest and was wondering if he would look more to a pied when he molts


----------

